# $20 tip for longish $60-70 Thanksgiving trip



## rh2222 (Nov 26, 2015)

Is that decent/sufficient?


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Hell, even $1 would be a fantastic tip for Uber.


----------



## NJ_PATS FAN (Oct 23, 2015)

Are you expecting, suggesting or demanding?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

That's right at 30%. I would say that's a great tip.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

rh2222 said:


> Is that decent/sufficient?


You must be new. Pretty sure that'll be one of your biggest tips.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

rh2222 said:


> Is that decent/sufficient?


What did you do above and beyond driving the person from point A to point B as you are expected to as to consider ANYTHING insufficient? Without more details it is hard to give you an answer. Did you provide refreshments? Did you have charging cables? Did you help lift several pieces of heavy luggage? Carry them to and from the door? Did you do anything out of the ordinary that isn't expected from a transportation provider?


----------

